# Methylene Blue Injection



## Hopp (Sep 19, 2014)

HI Just need some help coding the following:  Intradermal injection of Methylene Blue for Sentinel Lymph Node Identification    Was thinking of
CPT 38792    Thanks for any help
Deb    CPC


----------



## kjmkirkman (Sep 19, 2014)

*Blue Dye*

We use 38900 for the non-radioactive dye.
I think 38792 is for Nuclear medicine and the radioactive tracer that they inject.


----------

